# Apple TV : frustration



## AppleSpirit (18 Septembre 2010)

bonjour

J'ai acheté l'Apple TV 160 go actuelle il y a un mois. Maintenant le prix de cette même Apple TV a baissé de moitié. J'ai le réel sentiment de subir une injustice rien que par rapport à cela. 

Que faire maintenant sachant que la nouvelle Apple TV a plus de fonctions (notamment le streaming depuis son mac qui m'intéresse beaucoup) et qu'en plus elle coûte la moitié du prix auquel j'ai acheté mon Apple TV actuelle ?

Sachant que la seule utilité que j'ai de mon Apple TV actuelle ce sont les viédos youtube, que me conseillez-vous de faire ?

Démonter mon Apple tv et vendre le disque dur de 160 go séparément tout en gardant mon apple tv actuelle "en réserve" (est-ce qu'elle va continuer à fonctionner même sans disque dur ?). 

Ou dois-je purement et simplement vendre mon apple tv actuelle au prix de 110 euros (personne ne me l'achète plus cher) et utiliser cet argent pour m'acheter la nouvelle apple tv (j'aurai perdu 180 euros dans l'opération...) ?


----------



## fpoil (18 Septembre 2010)

Euh le streaming depuis un mac est déjà possible avec une ATV 1... je ne vois pas ce qui t'arrête...

La seule chose que tu perds, actuellement, c'est airplay, c'est à dire la possibilité de streamer sur l'atv2 le contenu video d'un iphone, ipad, ipod touch.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Oui je me demande aussi si l atv2 est si intéressante que ça . Si on peut avec une atv1 enregistrer films et podcasts sans passer par un ordinateur + installer plex sans perdre iTunes alors faut garder atv1


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Septembre 2010)

Par streaming depuis un mac déjà possible tu entends le fait de visionner sur mon téléviseur via l'apple tv les vidéos enregistrées sur le dd de mon mac sans passer par la synchronisation itunes et donc sans enregistrer quoi que ce soit sur le dd de mon apple tv ?

Car là pour le moment je me rends compte que je dois encoder mes vidéos en format itunes pour faire ça et faire la très fastidieuse synchronisation.


----------



## fpoil (18 Septembre 2010)

Tu es obligé de passer par itunes mais pas obligé de synchroniser... Deja avec l'atv1. Apres avec l'atv2 meme combat, ahma je doute fort que l'atv2 accepte de lire quelque chose qui ne soit pas lu par itunes... Pas la politique de tonton jobs, reste l'eventuel jailbreak... Et le hack pour l'atv1 qui elargie l'horizon...


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Septembre 2010)

attends tu veux dire que même avec le tout nouvel apple tv qui va sortir ces prochains jours il faudra d'abord passer de longues heures à encoder ses vidéos en format itunes avant de pouvoir les visualiser en streaming via l'apple tv ???

ça m'étonnerait beaucoup, ça contredit complètement le keynote de jobs qui dit que l'utilisateur ne veut pas se prendre la tête qu'il veut juste s'asseoir sur son canapé et mater ses vidéos.


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> attends tu veux dire que même avec le tout nouvel apple tv qui va sortir ces prochains jours il faudra d'abord passer de longues heures à encoder ses vidéos en format itunes avant de pouvoir les visualiser en streaming via l'apple tv ???
> 
> ça m'étonnerait beaucoup, ça contredit complètement le keynote de jobs qui dit que l'utilisateur ne veut pas se prendre la tête qu'il veut juste s'asseoir sur son canapé et mater ses vidéos.


.... ce que ne dit pas Jobs c'est qu'il est sous entendu que la fin de sa phrase est

"... mater ses videos achetées ou louées sur iTunesStore"


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Septembre 2010)

non mais pendant le keynote il montre comment streamer les vidéos que t'as sur ton mac. il appuie juste sur un bouton et tu as accès direct au disque dur de ton mac (photos, vidéos, etc.).

S'il faut d'abord passer des dizaines d'heures à encoder ses divx au format itunes avant de pouvoir faire ça, alors c'est limite de la pub mensongère.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Septembre 2010)

L'ATV 2 ne lira évidemment au maximum que les formats vidéos suportés par Quicktime. Aucune chance, en particulier, que tu puisses streamer du divx avec... Ce que tu peux aisément faire avec une ATV version 1 "modifiée"... 
N'ait aucun regret ! Devant l'incroyable régression que représente cette ATV version 2, j'en suis à me demander si je ne vais pas acheter une ou deux ATV version 1 avant leur disparition du catalogue d'Apple, que je garderai en réserve, pour remplacer les miennes quand elles tomberont en rade.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

H264 h264 Je ne savais pas ce que c est il y a un mois a peine, la j ai retenu..,


----------



## Valmente (28 Septembre 2010)

moi, je viens de commander une Apple TV ancienne génération sur le refurb car elle offre bien plus de possibilités que la nouvelle


----------



## Onra (28 Septembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> moi, je viens de commander une Apple TV ancienne génération sur le refurb car elle offre bien plus de possibilités que la nouvelle




Rien est moins sûr... quand on voit comment est conçu le nouvel AppleTV cela laisse présager beaucoup de choses !

C.f. http://forums.mactalk.com.au/54/926...ppletv-firmware-live-updates.html#post1040011


----------



## Valmente (29 Septembre 2010)

Sans doute, mais je ne vais pas passer à mon temps à JB, attendre pour les màj, reJB ... en plus l'ancienne je la trouve très belle : très en accord avec mon environnement Apple et comme elle fait à la fois du stockage et du streaming... De plus les méthodes de hack sont connues et déjà éprouvées


----------

